# 66 lb COBIA!!!!!



## sharkslayer (Mar 24, 2003)

Well My friends, Landed my first Brown Monster today. Fished sanbrige beach south of the pier this morning. got out there around 10:OO and had fish on about 11:00. Gave me about 45 min fight. then I was able to beach it after it ripped out about 200 yards of line. Caught on a big croaker head. and for those going to ask me for a pic. It will be coming. So for those guys out there trying (geo) eat your heart out . But good luck, now we know they are here.8(---)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish an from th sand too. Kewl!!!


----------



## Big T (May 10, 2002)

*GOOD JOB*

Good Job Slayer, I am still trying to get my first one hopefully I can get one this weekend end we are talking about going to Seagull. Once again Congrats!!!!!!8(---)


----------



## sharkslayer (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Every VA surf anglers dream. Well maybe that and a paper red drum. 

Great catch! 

Tom


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

I know youre eating this up....... Gonna charge you 5 bucks rod rental.........geo


----------



## sharkslayer (Mar 24, 2003)

geo, don't be mad.


----------



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

*Sand Bridge Cobia*

Congrats to you Im sure your blood was pumping big time! Im going out to Sandbridge in the morning myself maybe I can get lucky as well. That's fantastic I truly happy for you now your gonna have to go for the record on your next one. 

See you on the beach

Tight lines

Bass Buster


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Congrats! Can't wait for the pic. How many times did you think. "Did I tie that knot good enough?" during the battle?
Good job and great fish.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Bet that was fun trying to get him out of the wash  .


----------



## sharkslayer (Mar 24, 2003)

Man In was so stoked The only thing I was thinking about was "Damn, My arm is killing me, I gotta land this thing"


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

A cobe-----66 lbs---and from the surf!! Thats the way a sportsman does it . I'm envious and happy for you. A story to be proud of....CONGRATS !! the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Knot Strength*

Chest2head-That's why we fight all those cow nose rays before landing a monster Cobe from the surf!To test our tackle!

Sharkslayer-Great catch.You rekindled some of fishing plans this weekend and the week I am off-Thanxs!

Chest2head,Surf-n-Turf,and Lars,PM me if you want to hook up @ the Surf in Sandbridge!


----------



## FLATLINE JAMES (Dec 30, 2002)

Good job when you put in the time at some point you will be rewarded like you . Fish on James


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

<img src="http://wwwedu.ge.ch/po/chavanne/clicmag/clicmag8_01_02/animaux/shocked.jpg" height=215 width=350>

Congratulations on a great catch! That's a beast from the surf.

You've got me salivating now...I'm off work most of next week and I'll be heading down that way to do some fishing. I think I'll be spending at least a day in Back Bay with some fresh spot.  

We should take over the beach down there one day--there are some beautiful holes back in the refuge. Cross your fingers for an east wind!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Congrats big dog.


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

*Drool*...congrats, amigo!

Doad


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Flea, don't lie to these good people! There aren't any good holes down there....... 

Nice fish SS, can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Dr. Bubba said:


> *Flea, don't lie to these good people! There aren't any good holes down there.......
> 
> Nice fish SS, can't wait to see the photos! *


(I mean afterall, its only SANDBRIDGE)


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

sound like a fun 
good job


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Rig*

SS, were you using a fish finder rig? What size hook? Thanks and Nice Catch!!


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Great catch-slayer

I bet that was the fight of your life. Good job. 

todd


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

NS4D,

This weekend? For sure (unless the water breaks!)


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

umm umm good stuff to hear on th board chalk one up for yourself with a name like [sharkslayer ] the rest dont stand a chance


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

*Cobia*

Excellent work! First of the local triple crown! (Big Striper, Cobia, Red Drum). SSSWWEEEEET!  

Macman


----------



## sharkslayer (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks fellas,
The Pic will be developed tomorrow. probaly post it tom. night.


----------



## FHB (Jun 11, 2003)

Sharkslayer, i am glad u caught a cobia from the shore because all last summer, fall, and winter i fished that pier and just about everyone on there said u cant catch one from the shore. I bet that shut alot of people up. 

FHB


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Excellent!*

Gentlemen, start your drooling!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I'm drooled out already!

Nice Catch!

8(---)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*type of rig??*

Hey sharkslayer what type of rig did you get that beast on? Drum rig? Everybody says that is a good rig to use. Just wondering.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice job slayer it catches like yours that make me contact my cousin's in virginia real estate agent.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Wow!!! 8(---) 

How the check you got that fish through the surf?

Nice Catch!

GF


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Nice Fish Man!

Did you boat your bait out or get him from the cast?

There ain't no holes out at SB.


----------



## FHB (Jun 11, 2003)

there is two holes i know of and that is at the "S" turn and another at back bay by the pylons.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

*Awesome Job sharkslayer*

I have a question about your distance when you hooked into the brown one. How far out did you cast? Did your bait hold at that position or did it drift out farther than you had originally casted when he took it?

Thanks


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

8(---) awww man now thats a cobe and from the beach to. Im ready to come back down now. Congrats ss.


----------

